# 1000.4 Do I need a switch



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I just assembled my 1000.4 and I was doing some research on pointing it. 

I only have one receiver, the diagram shows a cable coming off of each LNB. Then into a DP44 switch. I was told that I didn't need a switch. Do I need a switch or not?

Can someone shed some light on this please.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Up to 3 receivers - you do NOT need any external switches.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, that's what I thought.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 1000.4 LNB has a DishProPLUS switch built in, with 3 outputs, each capable of running both tuners on a dual-tuner receiver. It also has 1 input, to allow a wing dish to be connected to the system without an external switch.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome diagram and thanks for the help once again.


----------

